# Overstocking and Species Compatability Questions



## mydartswinger (Sep 7, 2014)

I've been working on setting up a 38 gallon freshwater tank for about the last 2 months, and was going for a fishless cycle initially. When it seemed as though the water was fine and the nitrogen cycle was good (it wasn't), I put in 2 Peppered Corys and an Opaline Gourami. Within a week, the Gourami was gone, and I found out the hard way that the cycle was not started, but now there are 2 fish in the tank. A fishless cycle is now out without returning the Corys to the store.

Over the time since then, the water has had little change other than clearing up the cloudiness and an increase in the ammonia levels (from .25ppm to between .5 and 1ppm) with 0 nitrites or nitrates detected. To help progress the cycle, I picked up 2 Giant Danios.

Initially, my thoughts were to return them to the store after cycling (if they survive). However, after putting them in the tank, I kinda like them, and am considering keeping them there. This brings up a problem, though.

As a note, I'm aware that AqAdvisor is not 100% accurate on everything, but is more of a starter guide to be taken with a grain of salt.

Per my stocking plan (1 Angelfish, 3 Blue Gouramis, 3 German Blue Rams, and the 2 Corys), I was already going to be at 97% (according to AqAdvisor) and over 100% by 1" per gallon (over by about 1.5"). Additionally, I'm running an Aqueon 55/75 filter, which AqAdvisor has me at 110% filtration using the Aqueon 55 option. Adding the 2 Danios puts me at 9.5" over by 1" per gallon and 119% by AqAdvisor and filtration at 83%.

Additionally, it brings up the warnings of temperature compatibility and needing at least 4 Corys and 5 Danios. I'm not concerned about the Danio's jumping since I have a full cover that only has holes for the filter and heater.

With the info out there, on to my questions:

1. Would I be OK by tank size/stocking levels?

2. Would there be any issues with the numbers of each species selected (not enough of each species)?

3. If I keep the tank at 78 degrees F, would there be any issues with the Danios or Rams (AqAdvisor has the max temp for the Danios at 77 degrees and the min temp for the Rams at 78.8 degrees)?

4. Would there be any behavioral compatibility issues with these species?

If there are any issues to worry about, I have no qualms about taking the Danios back to the LFS. Also note that I won't be adding any more fish until the cycle is solid.

Thanks a bunch.

BTW, here's a link to my YouTube vid of the Danios in the tank.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06Bhdma8C8k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I believe giant danios will outgrow a 38g,

the 3 gouramis will also compete for territory in the tank and you'll eventually only have 1


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd only have a pair (one male, one female) of gourami & rams & have a different species of cory in a group of 6
Peppered corys need a much cooler temperature than most corys, sterbai would be better.
I'd also leave out the danios.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

if you want danios then zebra danios stay small.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

^yes, a nice shcool of zebra danios would make a nice active tank


----------



## mydartswinger (Sep 7, 2014)

While I like them, I really wasn't wanting Danios, was just checking about the 2 that are in for cycling. Sounds like the answer is to bring them back to the store after cycling.

On the Gouramis and Rams, everything I've heard was that 2 Females and 1 Male would fine. Is that wrong?

Everything I've seen on the Peppers was the same as other Cory Species. 78 degrees would be too much for them? They seem to be doing fine at that temp.

Thanks again.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

For gourami or rams two females & a male is fine though watch for any bullying between the females.
A lot of sites give a range of temperature the fish would experience through the seasons, keeping them constantly at the top of their range increases metabolism & can shorten their lifespan which for a lot of corys can be 15-20 years.


----------

